# Artflow is a Website that Generates Avatars with A.I.



## Frozen Fishsticks (Aug 31, 2021)

Go to artflow.ai and see for yourself.  Just type in a description (or anything really) and see what comes out.  Unfortunetey it may take a few hours for yours to generate (you don't have to keep the window open or stay on the page) but you can reload the "Editor's Choice" and "Community Creations" tabs and see what people have used and the results.  Here's several I thought were funny or interesting.



Spoiler



My first one to finish.   "Grim warrior from the rugged land of Cimmeria"






Hermione Jedi Disney





Steampunk donald trump





realistic Barney Rubble painted mugshot





World of Warcraft Goblin Girl Cute Pixar





Mark Zuckerberg as Disney Princess





Warhammer 40,000 Fat Wizard





zodiac killer





Diogenes, in his pot, proclaiming if he were not Diogenes, he would want to be Diogenes






Goblin gal who works at a pizzeria (I like this one because she looks like Alfred E. Neuman)






This one just finished.  It didn't turn out like I hoped.

Modern Dangerhair Antifa Mammoth


----------



## usernames can change now! (Aug 31, 2021)

>estimated wait time: 502 minutes
oh


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 31, 2021)

Let's see what it gives me. I'll leave the tab open and check in the morning. 

Hey, if Saints Row won't give me my gangsta fantasy, maybe the AI will create one for me.


----------



## Chao Garden (Aug 31, 2021)

I typed in my username but it will take a while. so here's some people from the community creations for now


Spoiler














edit: who the fuck is this


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 31, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Let's see what it gives me. I'll leave the tab open and check in the morning.


My Bette Davis gangster is ready.



Spoiler: BD gangster









Her eyes are wider than I remember. But I like the black. Hmm. Not bad. Still better than what the Saints Row reboot gave us. 

Anyway, here's three more that I asked for:


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Aug 31, 2021)

This is pretty dope, thanks for sharing. I'll share mine tomorrow once they're done.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 31, 2021)

Frozen Fishsticks said:


> This one just finished.  It didn't turn out like I hoped.
> 
> Modern Dangerhair Antifa Mammoth
> 
> View attachment 2500212


I like it. 



 

"Zodiac killer" played a lot of Detroit: Beyond Human. 





Let me try one more: _elegant movie actress with a heart of gold and ready for anything_



The Last Stand said:


> Anyway, here's three more that I asked for:


These three are done!





Paulette looks like Rosalina Russell. I like the background. 







That old Japanese woman looks like something from WWII. She's serious.





Finally: Norma Shearer. 







That's the closest one. AI literally colored her eyes blue. Spunky. I asked for red cheeks and a bow.

@Scarlett Johansson, what if you were a Star Wars character? Well, somebody asked an AI that same question.


----------



## Ch@nnel-Sh!ft (Aug 31, 2021)

Just started genning. I wanna see in the ladder if I can get a replica of Bela Dimitrescu.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 31, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Let me try one more: _elegant movie actress with a heart of gold and ready for anything_






It's missing something...





That's better!

What is her name ?


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 31, 2021)

Kill yourselves


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm having fun.

It's still loading Hedy Lamarr.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm waiting on these. I already tried Harambe George Floyd and it REALLY upsets the AI. I got results for the entire batch except Harambe George Floyd.

I'll come back and edit in the results for this batch when I get them. I love this thing.



Spoiler: Results!


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 1, 2021)

lame

Here's my queue:





For some reason ALR finished way ahead of the others and man, did they really flatter her.





edit: fuck lol I misspelled "children" and can't figure out how to cancel it


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 1, 2021)

It's shit.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Sep 1, 2021)

We will see who's avatar is closest to this


These actually remind me of the original Neverwinter Nights portraits.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Sep 1, 2021)

Because I'm a raging narcissist, behold!




Also that took like 30 minutes not the 846 that was advertised.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 1, 2021)

Not good.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 1, 2021)

I tried to make "Black HP Lovecraft" but it never loaded it up.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 1, 2021)

Well...


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Sep 1, 2021)

I'll just let the titles speak for the emotional baggage.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 1, 2021)

I dunno what I expected.



Does he?

Still waiting on three more to generate.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 1, 2021)

Close enough.




Not close enough.




Bad.




BUT I AM BLACK!


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 1, 2021)

meh, only Joshie's isn't more flattering than the real thing.


----------



## winterfag (Sep 1, 2021)

Obviously can be pretty good if you're  being seriousy but it's a roll of the dice if you want it to give funny results. I had decent luck whenever including "angry" in the prompt


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## T0oCoolFool (Sep 1, 2021)

- Bad skin
- Obvious facial hair
- Greasy hair
- Dead inside eyes

I'd say this AI nailed it


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 1, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> View attachment 2500428
> 
> I'm having fun.
> 
> It's still loading Hedy Lamarr. View attachment 2500438


Hot off the presses! Let's see how they turned out.

Let's start with Bette Davis, Jean Harlow and Noir Susan Sarandon.

Hedy Lamarr (older):








Love the earrings. I can see the resemblance. It really captured the eyes and nose. Can't believe SHE took the longest. 

Noir Susan Sarandon:







Mwah. Quite suspenseful. 

Jean Harlow as a golden girl:



 

Maybe I should've capitalized Golden Girl, like the show. Looks like an effeminate male. Jean Harlow with a sex change. 





I CAN see her in it. Maybe Jean Harlow had a boy that grew up to be a man. Who's the daddy?

Bette Davis as a Disney character:





BIG OLDE EYES! 



Now the other results.

Hillary Clinton with blond hair:



Spoiler: Slightly horrifying









Well, they got the teeth right. Everything else looks horrifying. 

College student who failed a midterm:





It don't faze him one bit.

I put in pepperoni pizza and got this: 



Red sauce aplenty. 

And finally: transwoman with colored hair from Portland:





That one is my favorite. It seems the AI uses a similar style for earrings. They're nice but doesn't fit the who trans vibe. Has a male chin as well. Nice.

What else can I do?


----------



## plgfarts (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## biozeminadae1 (Sep 1, 2021)

I hate sites like this




This is OK, though.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 1, 2021)

Embodiment of cringe kinda looks like old Pewdiepie.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 1, 2021)

plgfarts said:


> View attachment 2501164


Lotta red.



Dandelion Eyes said:


> View attachment 2501036


Did SIG embrace the Sonic autism?

@Least Concern





KidBehindaCamera. 





Yep.



Dandelion Eyes said:


> Does he?


Not even close.


----------



## Exuvia (Sep 1, 2021)

The prompt "fascist theorist" appears to have given me a combination of Joseph Goebbels and Ben Shapiro. I have no idea how the program comes up with the backgrounds but the use of red, black, and white is thematically appropriate.

I gave the prompt "19th century doctor" twice to see what kind of variation it would give me, but it seems to have made more or less the same face, which is interesting. The second image is him a few years after graduating medical school, and the first is him after having survived being a ship's doctor on a doomed voyage where he witnessed otherworldly horrors.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 1, 2021)

Exuvia said:


> I gave the prompt "19th century doctor" twice to see what kind of variation it would give me, but it seems to have made more or less the same face, which is interesting. The second image is him a few years after graduating medical school, and the first is him after having survived being a ship's doctor on a doomed voyage where he witnessed otherworldly horrors.


The face shows that they've seen shit.

Johnny Gat after seeing the Saints Row reboot:





Yep, the AI knows what's up.

Fortnite character from Call of Duty:





Middle school growth sprout.

Joan Crawford in her 60s as a prosititute:





Huh.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 1, 2021)

This is fun





Null gosling


----------



## Friendly Mudcrab (Sep 1, 2021)

Wait time is massive right now, there's a lot of good stuff in community creations.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 1, 2021)

Meh.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 1, 2021)

> input contains inappropriate content: nigger


----------



## AMERICA (Sep 1, 2021)

First batch completed!


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 1, 2021)

AMERICA said:


> First batch completed!
> View attachment 2501350


"Unusually sexy president" kinda looks like Archer.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Officer Eradicate (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Catmannjew (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## A_Skellington (Sep 1, 2021)

Soon...


----------



## byuu (Sep 1, 2021)

"autistic tranny who slept with his mother" (they didn't allow "raped")


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 1, 2021)

Friendly Mudcrab said:


>


Don't MESS with @CIA Nigger's chicken tendies!


----------



## A_Skellington (Sep 1, 2021)

this is just the nigga that gets killed in the beginning of Skyrim


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 1, 2021)

A_Skellington said:


> View attachment 2501454
> this is just the nigga that gets killed in the beginning of Skyrim


Yeah, it doesn't seem to be capable of generating anything that's not a human portrait.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 1, 2021)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> It's shit.
> View attachment 2500554


Just looks like Ellen Page tbh


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 1, 2021)

Ok, who of you did this?


----------



## A_Skellington (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 1, 2021)

someone's trying to make an anthropomorphized sonichu, I found this in the community section:
"anime sonic pikachu":


----------



## OpenBASED (Sep 1, 2021)

This is my new avatar now thanks OP.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 1, 2021)

Neigh said:


> View attachment 2501503


Hmmmm




ALL WRONG!


----------



## Gru (Sep 1, 2021)

Well, one of them turned out decent.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 1, 2021)

kim possible




Shego




Vanessa Doofenshmirtz
This one is probably the least good




randytaylor69 crossed with gemma arterton, elle fanning and miranda kerr.
I'm surprised how well this one came out. I'm gonna try to mix more people.



Dandelion Eyes said:


> View attachment 2501401
> View attachment 2501402


Sigma male looks like jreg with better hair


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Sep 1, 2021)

Oh


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Sep 1, 2021)

Disappointing.


----------



## Oglooger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Fireman Sam (Sep 1, 2021)

A fun shitpost tool but how long will it take for every cringey RPer to use their 'faceclaims' to make AI generated profiles of their OCs by posting their character bios as prompts?
These people need a hobby tbh.


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (Sep 1, 2021)

they all look like unpopular 'Arcanum' avatar choices


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 1, 2021)

I don't think he's chinese


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Sep 1, 2021)

Shitted Scaredless


----------



## Dagobert (Sep 1, 2021)

It made me look like a smug faggot, which is dead on.  This AI learning stuff is kinda spooky.


----------



## Kirby Souls (Sep 1, 2021)

Darksydephil


----------



## Throwing Romans (Sep 1, 2021)

the amount of red is accurate


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Accurate.


----------



## Jack Awful (Sep 1, 2021)

10 and a half hours to go.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Sep 1, 2021)

Dante Alighieri


----------



## Chao Garden (Sep 1, 2021)

typed in Joshua Conner Moon and it gave me this nigga


----------



## Jack Awful (Sep 1, 2021)

JFK's Real Killer


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 1, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> JFK's Real Killer
> View attachment 2501812


His unknown manlet brother?


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Death Grip (Sep 1, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> View attachment 2500393
> 
> It's missing something...
> 
> ...


I'd you were asking for a random name I would go with Delaney Doherty.
If you were asking who she is actually meant to be then I have no idea, but very cute would have sex with.
Anyone fancy explaining to none techy how this works?
Mine will be ready later so hopefully I won't be double posting.
Good thread OP.
Edit typo


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 1, 2021)

garfield



(sure, i guess)

lo-fi hip-hop girl



Not what I was expecting but I like it anyway

coomer



nice

literally hitler



hmm… 6/10

woman with fungal infections and heavily-padded bra who eats hamsters and tried to get a crazy person to kill himself



NICE

pepsiman



i'll accept it


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 1, 2021)

For the record, the 30 second cooldown is entirely clientside, you can get around it by opening two tabs before you submit anything. Your second tab will be unaffected by the cooldown. I also still haven't figured out why but some prompts will complete hundreds of minutes before the estimate.






Mary Elizabeth Winsted crossed with Alexandra Daddario and Zooey Deschanel
This is the one where I misspelt 'Winstead', which probably explains why it doesn't really look like her. I don't like how long the neck ended up in this one.




Mary Elizabeth Winstead crossed with Alexandra Daddario and Zooey Deschanel
This is the one I spelt correctly, but I feel like the MEWin came out way too strong and it doesn't look so much like either of the others.




Winnona Ryder crossed with Christina Ricci and Helena Bonham Carter
I can definitely see everyone in this and I really like how it came out. Seems like it got a really even balance of each of them.




Keira Knightley crossed with Natalie Portman
This one came out decent, but the resembelance is only really obvious when you shrink the picture for some reason.




Debby Ryan crossed with Dove Cameron and Miranda Cosgrove
Initially I found this one horrifying because the facial features, neck, and forehead disproportionately large compared to the face, and I have no idea why it came out so realistic instead of paint-like the way it usually does. For some reason I get the impression this person would be a host on Fox News.




Creepychan crossed with Boxxy crossed with Randytaylor69
This one just looks garbage, probably down to the fact that they're ecelebs rather than more traditional celebrities which it seems to deal with better. You can definitely see Boxxy in there but it didn't seem to do anything with Randy or Creepychan, maybe it'd get Creepychan if I put in 'Allison Harvard' instead. For some reason it looks like Taylor Swift got in there.




sneed
yup, this guy looks like he sells feed and seed.




Gerard Way crossed with Billie Joe Armstrong and Jimmy Urine
Wanted to try a guy to see how it'd turn out. I can see some Gerard Way in there, but it's mostly just a cross between American Idiot and Dookie-era BJA and there's literally no Jimmy Urine, probably because he's a microceleb by comparison. I find it interesting how popularity seems to impact the expression




Bin Laden crossed with Ted Kaczynski and Sam Hyde
Doesn't look like any of them, not sure what happened here. Maybe it's not aware of criminal celebrities?

Found this really good Shinji Ikari in the community thing while I was waiting:


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 1, 2021)

It took a while, had to restart once.


Spoiler: Sheriff who hates everything but loves his dog











Spoiler: Bathtub Lawman


----------



## Indefinite_Ordered_Sets (Sep 1, 2021)

Real Mr Metokur

never gonna let you down

gaben during steam summer sale

Average Nero Enjoyer

alien ape overlord

ariana grande but a man


----------



## Haunted Gambler (Sep 1, 2021)

Medic from TF2 but old:



Kronk:


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 1, 2021)

Spoiler: CIA Glownigger









This one makes me uncomfortable, somehow.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Sep 1, 2021)

Currently generating god


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Divine right to rule (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 1, 2021)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> Spoiler: CIA Glownigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy definitely looks like the kind of guy whose ok with looking the other way when infants get raped if it gets him results


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Sep 1, 2021)

God?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 1, 2021)

We got him.

Chris was never in control. 

Diversity in people you run over. 



He has finally become anime. 

Sensing a theme of accuracy with these. 

POC representation of disfigured consumers


Maybe not descriptive enough but seems to have an odd time figuring out some vidya characters.

Seems legitimate.


Spoiler: Super Sekrit (Do not click!)


----------



## Divine right to rule (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Jack Awful (Sep 1, 2021)

Here he is


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 1, 2021)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> View attachment 2501691






Bayonetta anime:









Smash players on the line.

What if Joan Crawford and Bette Davis had a child?





She inherited Bette's face and eyes. Red hair is a nice touch.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 1, 2021)

20 hour wait time now wtf, i've ordered stuff with free shipping that arrived faster than that


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 1, 2021)

Very important question.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Sep 1, 2021)

This looks more like someone with photoshop than AI. That’s way too advanced from the looks of it


----------



## Death Grip (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Oglooger (Sep 1, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> pepsiman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rem Lezar was Pepsiman all along!?


----------



## Quioui (Sep 1, 2021)

JamalActimel said:


> input contains inappropriate content: nigger


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Indefinite_Ordered_Sets (Sep 1, 2021)

Spoiler: Long batch of assorted portraits



90s car with lasers



batman smiling



Black Metal Snoop Dog



Captain Zapp Brannigan



ethereum holder



leonardo di caprio as tuesday



Nintendo's super Mario brother



Real life Vault Boy - the corporate mascot of the Vault-Tec Corporation



Taarna heavy metal



The Rarest of Pepes, circa 2007, colorized



Ugandan Knuckles live action actor



white obama



young angela merkel



president of united states of europe








> *Edit:* Prematurely baked, fresh from the oven:


Beastmaster 64



Sneed, owner of Sneed's Seed and Feed, formerly Chuck's


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Sep 1, 2021)

Someday...


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 1, 2021)

I don't have a clue how it interpreted the criteria for the second one


----------



## Moral Decay (Sep 1, 2021)

"Moral Decay"


Really cool, but doesn't fit my avatar theme...

Also it said 1200 minutes as a wait time and was done in 15, lol


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Sep 1, 2021)

_DONDA_


----------



## Fagnacious D (Sep 1, 2021)

He looks kinda like Jimmy Olsen.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Sep 1, 2021)

Alright, got a few here that finally finished cooking:









I'm sure Jace would be proud 





The fact I was actually able to use Hitler as a tag holy fuck lol

And now a teaser for the next batch I've got cooking:


----------



## Oglooger (Sep 1, 2021)

took so long I forgot I even had it


----------



## W00K #17 (Sep 1, 2021)

Albert Fish as a Chris Chan drawing


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 1, 2021)

Not mine but quality. Sexy = vaguely looks like Gordon Ramsey?


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Sep 1, 2021)

What type of site won't let me use "guacamole nigga penis"?


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Sep 1, 2021)

The real slim shady has been loading all day...


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 1, 2021)

Cpl. Long Dong Silver said:


> What type of site won't let me use "guacamole nigga penis"?


I don't understand what these sites owners think will happen if they let people use no-no words in the generator. If they're worried about it showing up on their public gallery, people can just edit the words a bit to get them through to there if they wanted, even if it makes the generator not know what it means. If they are afraid of a Tay Ai situation I'm pretty sure it's not even possible with this setup because it was trained beforehand.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Sep 1, 2021)

Tony Soprano as a clown is dissapointing:


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## murph (Sep 1, 2021)

Pretty accurate janny portrait


----------



## Leaf-eon (Sep 2, 2021)

God Emperor Josh Moon



The Gunt


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 2, 2021)

Close enough...


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Sep 2, 2021)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> View attachment 2504658


Coomer looks younger and more feminine than expected, yet exactly as empty as one would anticipate.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Sep 2, 2021)

The community is gold:


----------



## Death Grip (Sep 2, 2021)

Officer Eradicate said:


> View attachment 2502854
> View attachment 2502855


Jesus lookin fine today. Totally would hit.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

So I guess punching in weird shit just gives you grizzled chads



Cpl. Long Dong Silver said:


> Tony Soprano as a clown is dissapointing:


----------



## Plank (Sep 2, 2021)

nm


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Indefinite_Ordered_Sets (Sep 2, 2021)

Shitted Scaredless said:


> The real slim shady has been loading all day...


Someone already done it:


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## dinnuffindu (Sep 2, 2021)

A_Skellington said:


> View attachment 2501484


Am I the only one seeing Harrison Ford's face here?



Indefinite_Ordered_Sets said:


> alien ape overlord
> View attachment 2502369


And Ron Perlman there?

For some reason it generated a horror when I tried to do Bayta Darrell from foundation: 



Less of a horror show was Arkady: 



Raistlin seems somewhat OK: 



But the one that seemed pretty cool, really, Princess Eilonwy from Prydain:


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 2, 2021)

Sped Xing


I don't know what I expected, but this isn't it.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 2, 2021)

Sped Xing said:


> Sped Xing
> View attachment 2504895
> 
> I don't know what I expected, but this isn't it.


Maybe if you spelled it with "Crossing"?

I got something similar with mine; at least the gender is correct.  



Can't say the same about the multidimensonal echo of Anthony Hopkins....  or is it right?




Next up: A potato trying to spellcheck a bowl of ice-cream....


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 2, 2021)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> ; at least the gender is correct.


I am a valid laydee.


----------



## AbyssGazer (Sep 2, 2021)

The very retarded retard kinda looks like a retard version of Bob from Twin Peaks.

Herkko Siponen is an obscure Swedish lolcow. As expected the image is pretty far off.




Someone else made this one, but damn what a Chad!


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 2, 2021)

Just generated.



Found in "Community Creations"


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## CHARizard (Sep 2, 2021)

Honestly these are pretty good, amuro looks about 20 years older then he should be but I totally can believe that is Char.







Setsuna did not fair so well. For context, Setsuna is his codename, as he is really a middle eastern child soldier, so in the anime he appears to look middle eastern with a japanese name. The AI probably didnt go so deep as scraping Gundam 00 lore though.


----------



## Overly Serious (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm not sure I don't believe there is a human behind the curtain at least adjusting attributes based on the words. This is astonishing.

Anyway, I'm still waiting on one but here's the first two from the assembly line:



*"Overly Serious"*

Got to admit, fits my username perfectly. What do folks reckon? Should I replace my avi with this?


EDIT: Another one just came through. Figured I'd compare tastes with the AI...



"Hottest girl possible"

AI apparently likes girls a bit more petite than I do, but she's cute.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Overly Serious (Sep 2, 2021)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> View attachment 2505161
> View attachment 2505162


Well there goes the Out of Africa hypothesis!


----------



## Mullti Port RDRAM (Sep 2, 2021)

Well, it tried.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 2, 2021)

Tater there actually looks perplexed, I'm impressed.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 2, 2021)

I wanted an awesome face, not a mouthbreathing bitch.



Kinda looks like Reagan with a hint of Abe Lincoln, maybe.


----------



## dinnuffindu (Sep 2, 2021)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> View attachment 2505161
> View attachment 2505162


That portrait of Vincent, rather than the actual painting, really is pretty spot on though.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Broseph Stalin (Sep 2, 2021)

Ladies and gentlemen, the Netflix adaptation of Cormac McCarthy's Blood Meridian.
(Yes I know "Legion of Horribles" isn't a character but I wanted to see what the machine would spit out.)


----------



## Dwight Frye (Sep 2, 2021)

After putting my username in



after putting “scary hitchhiker” in


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 2, 2021)

A new batch. Worst president was supposed to be generated last, but instead he was generated the first.
Gamer joker seems to be happy to live in the society, which, undoubtedly, says a lot about our society. 
"Long lie the new flesh" turned out pretty cool, and even resembles Max Renn a little.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Sep 2, 2021)

Finally had the rest of my images post overnight


----------



## Akashic Retard (Sep 2, 2021)

I used my username, I guess that's right.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Sep 2, 2021)

Akashic Retard said:


> View attachment 2505887
> I used my username, I guess that's right.


I'm surprised retard is ok when negro isn't


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## A_Skellington (Sep 2, 2021)

I can work with this.


----------



## Death Grip (Sep 2, 2021)

Think it did a good job on this one


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm guessing it interpreted "Qanon" as a typo for "queen", maybe?


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 2, 2021)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> After putting my username in


The Last Stand:





What WAS his last stand?

Jessica Walter as a cop:





That chin. And cheekbones. She looks 50.

Most important question: WHO IS STONETOSS?








If Stonetoss turns out to be a chick, that will be the shock of the century. 

Shame I'm banned from the Stonetoss thread; they would've gotten a kick outta it.


----------



## Syntaxion (Sep 2, 2021)

vs


----------



## Indefinite_Ordered_Sets (Sep 2, 2021)

Well, you supposed not just put your user name to it, but rather describe it to the machine, akin to that thread here "Describe the avatar of person above you".
Anyway, some unrelated portraits:


Spoiler: Pictures



Alex Jones after he defeats the gay frog aliens:




Doofy Peasant:



your mom:



Judge Dredd painted by Salvador Dali:



joseph stalin in a playful mood:



A portrait of Joe Biden painted by George W. Bush:



I've known him for years and it was the first time I've seen him so happy:



female Arnold Schwarzenegger:


----------



## Divine right to rule (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Clovis (Sep 2, 2021)

ETA: while I'm waiting for my first batch:-


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 2, 2021)

New batch. It sucks, except for Zalgo and Sans, maybe.


----------



## IKOL (Sep 2, 2021)

,,, I mean, it's somewhat close to the original?


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

holy shit


----------



## AMHOLIO (Sep 2, 2021)

Wereknight said:


> View attachment 2506627
> 
> ,,, I mean, it's somewhat close to the original?
> View attachment 2506631


I can't stop laughing, that's half the men in New Jersey.


----------



## IKOL (Sep 2, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> holy shit


well hello there, handsome.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

It generated a troon for Lowtax.   Lowtax never actually trooned out, but Something Awful notoriously got dominated by troons taking over, eventually ousting him.  I can't believe it came up with that for him, that's fantastic.

also here's another boring one




iunno


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Sep 2, 2021)

Most of the navy seal or my Taliban one all just look like iterations of Chris Evans. For a random generator it seems to like certain phenotypes.


----------



## NotJewishWario (Sep 2, 2021)

Here's what I've conjured up.


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 2, 2021)

Some classics from the community I haven't seen posted

Apt.

James Bond reboot accuracy high

I don't know how the AI decides to make something terrifying but it's that time again



Beautiful.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Sep 2, 2021)

NotJewishWario said:


> View attachment 2506960
> 
> Here's what I've conjured up.


That's just one of the Jonas brothers with a pedo stash on the left and Hugh Jackman after a meth binge on the right


----------



## bifftango (Sep 2, 2021)

I don't know what happened here, but I like it.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 2, 2021)

The AI isn't a subgenius.  But this guy looks like he suffers from an abundance of slack.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm extremely disappointed that Artflow thinks the closest representation of us is a Jared Leto Joker.


----------



## Haunted Gambler (Sep 2, 2021)

Since I've done Kronk, I've decided to do the rest of the main characters of The Emperor's New Groove.
Yzma:



Pretty accurate I say.

Pacha:



I don't remember Pacha looking like that.

Kuzco:



Not too bad. I guess.


----------



## Teddy Ursa (Sep 2, 2021)

Didn't want to put Lucky Luciano to avoid confusion with the gangster






Just was trying to think of an anime character that wasn't too 'cartoony' looking.


----------



## Focken Kiwi (Sep 2, 2021)

Checkmate Bungie and 343 Studios. Your best kept secret is now out.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 2, 2021)

I'd swear, he looks like a real human.

It actually feels a little creepy to make what is essentially a "fake" person.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Sep 2, 2021)

Chad has arrived


----------



## Sundae (Sep 2, 2021)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> Not good.
> View attachment 2500756



Artflow: Pikachu combined with Sonic = Bootleg Robin Williams

Me: OK




Dandelion Eyes said:


> Yeah, it doesn't seem to be capable of generating anything that's not a human portrait.



Fuck, I wish I'd seen this comment sooner.  I put in a few non-human suggestions, sucks knowing they'll still come out human.  Still looking forward to seeing them, though.

EDIT:

The ones I put in finally came through, I have to say  I'm a little disappointed:

 Elvis impersonator biker Gillman (as in the Gillman from Creature From the Black Lagoon)




Trucker clown fisherman




Alien wearing a denim jacket wearing an ivy cap and smoking a cigarette



(looks like a white Lori Lightfoot)

Jazz musician pirate who looks rugged but kind





There are some more I put in, but they're still being worked on.  I'll post them when they're done.


----------



## IKOL (Sep 3, 2021)

Oh you motherfucker... I don't have such a handsome beard...


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Sep 3, 2021)

I can sort of see it.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 3, 2021)

looks just like him


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 3, 2021)

Last batch, and it's all boring.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Sep 3, 2021)

2 misses and a hit (the middle one)


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Toolbox (Sep 3, 2021)

Holy crap! Real. 



Byuu's idealized self.


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 3, 2021)

Jesus H Christ said:


> It actually feels a little creepy to make what is essentially a "fake" person.


You're not going to like this: thispersondoesnotexist.com
Here's this, though:


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Sep 3, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> View attachment 2508150View attachment 2508151View attachment 2508152


Nice. I actually just plugged in Guilliman, Dorn, Russ, Corax, the Khan, and the Lion. I'll post them in the 40k thread when done.


----------



## PuffyGroundCloud (Sep 3, 2021)

yeaaaa, I become a artic woman


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 3, 2021)

NoReturn said:


> You're not going to like this: thispersondoesnotexist.com
> Here's this, though:
> View attachment 2508166


I haven't yet seen this AI put teeth on half of someone's face or try to include more than one person in the image merging them into some incomprehensible abomination so I'd say this is probably even an improvment over the former other than it's blur effect.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Sep 3, 2021)

Okay, which one of you did this? It was in the 'from the community' results.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 3, 2021)

.....  yeah.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Spamton (Sep 3, 2021)

some of the shit i submitted finally finished


----------



## AbyssGazer (Sep 3, 2021)

The North Korean traffic police lady has the right vibe.




I was expecting a bigger nose tbh.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Sep 3, 2021)

404 said:


> View attachment 2508329
> The North Korean traffic police lady has the right vibe.
> 
> View attachment 2508336
> I was expecting a bigger nose tbh.


Holy shit


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 3, 2021)

Hmmm


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 3, 2021)

Jesus H Christ said:


> View attachment 2507740
> I'd swear, he looks like a real human.
> 
> It actually feels a little creepy to make what is essentially a "fake" person.


I didn't know Steve Buscemi was into math.

Real Romesperg hours

"Tanaquil"


----------



## Clovis (Sep 3, 2021)

I'm sorry.




In my defence, I'm just some sort of grimy primitive:-


----------



## Varis (Sep 3, 2021)

I expected more.

Edit: Capitalism matters.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 3, 2021)

Okay, this batch is better than the last one. Except the gayest man who doesn't look that gay at all.


----------



## Night Owl (Sep 3, 2021)

My own username.




Wasn't expecting much, but I'll take it.


----------



## Shitpiss Babylord (Sep 3, 2021)

A few I got the I liked.



Spoiler


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 3, 2021)

Fun batch


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Sep 3, 2021)

lolniggerwut


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 3, 2021)

Romesperg


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 3, 2021)

Cpl. Long Dong Silver said:


> View attachment 2509094
> 
> lolniggerwut


I've played around with quite a few AI generators now, but this one has just the right mix of wacky wtf & things that make me go "hmmm".


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## AbyssGazer (Sep 3, 2021)

I was expecting something funny, but now I just feel bad for calling this strangely cute girl an ugly sex doll...




This one checks out though.




Ladies and gentlemen, we got him.


----------



## NotJewishWario (Sep 3, 2021)

Couple more what ifs.


----------



## W00K #17 (Sep 3, 2021)

Johnathan Stink Ditch Yaniv who is still a fat man in a dress


----------



## IKOL (Sep 3, 2021)

Dandelion Eyes said:


> Okay, this batch is better than the last one. Except the gayest man who doesn't look that gay at all.
> View attachment 2508892


Artflow you motherfucker... That thing gave me the same "gayest man in the world" Result but when I used my nickname. 

Shit's fucked up, man!


----------



## Chao Garden (Sep 3, 2021)

"Christian Weston Chandler"



"Isabella Loretta Jenkem"


----------



## Madre Muerte (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Clovis (Sep 3, 2021)

I shoved some of the Deathfats and their thread subtitles in there. (But I'm a mobile posting tard and didn't notice the typo on Glitter+ Lazers).
The results were...flattering.  The merslug  isn't even sticking her tongue out or sniffing her fingers.



I do wonder if this thing could be reverse engineered to find out the right terms to deliver more accurate cow portraits.


----------



## Lodoss Warrior (Sep 3, 2021)

A mere hope? The certain future? Only time knows...


----------



## Shitpiss Babylord (Sep 3, 2021)

One more batch that mostly turned out ok.


----------



## AbyssGazer (Sep 3, 2021)

Im actually surprised the AI can't nail down Chris _at all_. This is my second attempt.


----------



## kūhaku (Sep 3, 2021)

Let’s see Paul Allen’s avatar


----------



## Teddy Ursa (Sep 3, 2021)

How'd this one come out so completely wrong? I was pretty specific



Doesn't really look like Rob Schneider but definitely a carrot!


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 3, 2021)

When the zombie apocalypse happens during your nap in class; and a man who saw so much shit, he can see straight through it.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Raging Capybara (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Orpington Chan (Sep 3, 2021)

This one turned out surprisingly well




Maybe not as cute as I hoped for but still




Exactly how I expected old capybara Johnson to look


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Sep 3, 2021)

Massa's Little Buckie said:


> Someday...
> 
> View attachment 2502977




They're looking rather pale...


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 3, 2021)

Trans Hannibal Barca

This must be before the opthalmia.  Or maybe the makeup was antibacterial.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 3, 2021)

Knight:



Very good. Something I would expect as a portrait out of a decent RPG

Catloaf:



Apparently Catloaf is a troon?

Jesus H. Christ:



Wrong! All Wrong!!


----------



## Spamton (Sep 3, 2021)

cool i guess


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 4, 2021)

It's ability to create high fantasy character portraits is quite impressive.




Looks are too Anglo influenced, not "Black" enough.


----------



## Sundae (Sep 4, 2021)

Hippie werewolf with dreadlocks wearing aviator shades




Dale Gribble but as a Grizzled War Veteran




Bill Dauterive if he got his life in order




Donkey Kong as a Sleazy Lounge Singer


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 4, 2021)

Way too generous.


Born to Die said:


> cool i guess



Way more accurate.


 or


----------



## bifftango (Sep 4, 2021)

This site is addictive.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 4, 2021)

Fucking zoomer AI has never played a good game in it's life.




I am sorry, @HumanHive


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Red Hood (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Dialtone (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 4, 2021)

The only spontaneous portrait it has generated of a person of color, without me prompting it for a complexion, out of the dozens I have done:





and the person is a criminal! I fucking love it! Racist AI!!


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 4, 2021)

This is NOT what I expected.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm impressed, it actually does look like me, minus the earring. It got the complexion, hair color, eye color, & stubble right. It even got my minor ptosis correct. Creepy. I wonder if it actually pulls pictures from the internet it finds that match a given name and incorporates them into the final picture it creates?


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 4, 2021)

What the AI chooses to make nonsensical & mix with plausible is so wacky, I love it.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Sep 4, 2021)

Jesus H Christ said:


> I'm impressed, it actually does look like me, minus the earring. It got the complexion, hair color, eye color, & stubble right. It even got my minor ptosis correct. Creepy. I wonder if it actually pulls pictures from the internet it finds that match a given name and incorporates them into the final picture it creates?
> 
> View attachment 2511710


I've been messing around with some actress names and etc, get a completely different results. The ones that do look similar, has slightly different facial structure. Also, if you do put your real name for the image. Can people use this to reverse image search your name?


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 4, 2021)

Helvítis Túristi said:


> I've been messing around with some actress names and etc, get a completely different results. The ones that do look similar, has slightly different facial structure. Also, if you do put your real name for the image. Can people use this to reverse image search your name?


So far, reverse image search has failed for every image attached to a real human name I have tried.

Since there seem to be so many SMAC lovers here, given the increasing number of SMAC avatars I have seen recently, I tried one out for Artflow.

Here's our good buddy, Leader Academician Prokhor Zakharov, as rendered in SMAC:





Here is what Artflow came up with, using his proper title:





Not bad, but he sorta looks like a cross between Prokhor Zakharov and Severus Snape from Harry Potter...


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 4, 2021)

The eyebrow scar is interesting.  Smash or pass?


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 4, 2021)

Is it just be or kind of looks like a younger Hillary?


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 4, 2021)

Jesus H Christ said:


> So far, reverse image search has failed for every image attached to a real human name I have tried.
> 
> Since there seem to be so many SMAC lovers here, given the increasing number of SMAC avatars I have seen recently, I tried one out for Artflow.
> 
> ...


If the game got a remake, I can totally see that guy in the role.  It even got his grey, stringy hair right.

And though it's not a woman, I'm down with this version of Col. Santiago.


----------



## Not Really Here (Sep 4, 2021)

Same words such as "Byuu faked their death" return different images for some reason.


----------



## Fìddlesticks (Sep 4, 2021)

My old avatar was John Mcafee wearing a thing over his mouth through an airport. 

Um. Not good. Not even fat. Least get the fat bit right. But inappreciate the grungy hair. 


My username. Hilarious. I look like a penniless dim sex offender? 

Community posts I enjoyed 

Well they have cow Ashley Issacs nailed...
 
Others


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Super Guido (Sep 4, 2021)

Put 'Waggery' instead of 'Faggery' because I figured it'd get caught by the filter.

I guess this is what faggotry turns you into.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Sep 4, 2021)

Tried it out for the first time. I'm not impressed.


----------



## Not Really Here (Sep 4, 2021)

What the fuck is this "A.I." even doing?


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Sep 4, 2021)

Alright, here are my six creations. They will take six hours to complete and it's just a matter of what popped into my head. As I was writing this I also came up with "Curt Cobain, but he survived the shotgun blast to the head" and "Robert Chipman, but skinny", but it looks like I can only do six at a time.



Not Really Here said:


> What the fuck is this "A.I." even doing?
> View attachment 2513152


Well clearly this website is shit, because five of those are female.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Sundae (Sep 4, 2021)

Star Fox




Human Garfield




Smoke Weed Everyday




The Daughter of Bob Ross and Fran Drescher




Mongolian Bob Ross




Italian Patricia Arquette


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Sep 4, 2021)

So, uh here's how my first batch of faces came out...

Edit: individual faces added as attachments


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Sep 4, 2021)

Commander Shepard said:


> View attachment 2513187


What the hell are his teeth


----------



## Commander Shepard (Sep 4, 2021)

Shitted Scaredless said:


> What the hell are his teeth


Excess swamp juices leaking out.


----------



## Spiteful Crow (Sep 4, 2021)

Taylor Swift




Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez


----------



## Sundae (Sep 4, 2021)

An Axolotl




Honkler




Ancient Egyptian God Anubis




Ancient Egyptian God Sobek




A Spooky Ghost




Goth Italian Mobster


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Sep 4, 2021)

I decided to make a second batch after having so much fun with the first. Here are my results:



Curt Cobain, but he survived the shotgun blast to the head



Robert 'Movie Bob' Chipman, but skinny



Ben Shapiro as a clown
And finally my personal favorite:



Son of Margaret Trudeau and Fidel Castro


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 5, 2021)

Touhou prompts part 1


----------



## Haunted Gambler (Sep 5, 2021)

This time I wrote Ultimate Kiwi Farms Mascot.
It gave me this:


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 5, 2021)

I tried testing if AI can parse the gender of inanimate objects, like aircraft and ships; evidently it can.  She looks German, he even looks like a USAF pilot.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 5, 2021)

Almost nailed it with Halligan, the rest is trash.


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 5, 2021)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> I tried testing if AI can parse the gender of inanimate objects, like aircraft and ships; evidently it can.  She looks German, he even looks like a USAF pilot.
> 
> View attachment 2514358


The real test will be The Bismarck.


----------



## IKOL (Sep 5, 2021)

Sundae said:


> Goth Italian Mobster


well damn that's actually awesome.

Also they blocking Adolph now.... bastards.


----------



## Divine right to rule (Sep 5, 2021)

I am addicted to this stupid site, plz help


----------



## MCLOS Horthy (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Chao Garden (Sep 5, 2021)

Tamers12345, according to artflow


----------



## Citizen Lain (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 5, 2021)

This thing is definitely uncanny.

The guy is a dead ringer as a kraut tank driver, while _Enterprise _looks a lot like an actress from one of the recent movies/series, but I have no idea who. I'm not that much of a Trekkie.

The render times have also come down a lot, too.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Sep 5, 2021)

I tried "gay prophet Muhammad" and it wouldn't work.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Sep 5, 2021)

Sundae said:


> Star Fox
> View attachment 2513334
> 
> Human Garfield
> ...


Star Fox looks like a young Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Sped Xing (Sep 5, 2021)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> This thing is definitely uncanny.
> 
> The guy is a dead ringer as a kraut tank driver, while _Enterprise _looks a lot like an actress from one of the recent movies/series, but I have no idea who. I'm not that much of a Trekkie.
> 
> ...







CSS Virginia is Sad, USS Monitor overconfident, HMS Victory badass, and KMS Pure Snu-Snu.

That all fits.


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 5, 2021)

Whilst I wait for my first batch, here are some others I quite enjoy.

This dude looks like he's seen some shit:




Accurate:




Is niiiiiice!:




TIL David Duchovny as an Animal Crossing villager looks like David Duchovny:




Peter Griffin, as played by John Goodman, painted by Van Gogh:




Edit: The results are in. I don't think the AI knows who Waldo is, nor is it able to paint/draw glasses. Other than the lack of monobrow, it nailed Frida Kahlo.





Things kinda went off the rails a bit here (although the alleged "Asian Meg Griffin" is kinda cute).


----------



## sasazuka (Sep 6, 2021)

Since ABBA's in the news thanks to the new album and virtual concert anyway.



That one looks like it's an airbrushed glamour shot from the mid-1970s, perfect for the disco era. I approve.

I also tried Depeche Mode lyrics.



I dunno about that one. Tiny irises and the white patch in the middle of Jesus's mustache makes me think My Own Personal Jesus might have been snorting a few lines of nose candy on the washroom counter in the back of the dive bar.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 6, 2021)

Tried a few more avatarifications of inanimate objects, and this one took the longest; 1200+ minutes.  

The Winchester Model 1906 is a take-down, pump-action .22, and it was wildly popular in shooting galleries &  farms.  I can absolutely see this girl toting one in a vintage advertisement.


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 7, 2021)

I tried some song lyrics yesterday.  I'm particularly impressed with how well it interpreted the opening line from "Maniac" by Michael Sembello.


----------



## Clovis (Sep 7, 2021)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> This thing is definitely uncanny.
> 
> The guy is a dead ringer as a kraut tank driver, while _Enterprise _looks a lot like an actress from one of the recent movies/series, but I have no idea who. I'm not that much of a trekkie.


Whatever dataset it was trained on presumably involved tags or metadata ganked from the Internet, so I imagine it swept up some cultural reference points along with that.  

Anyway, not sure about this one, looks nothing like my ex:-




And more crap...


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Sep 7, 2021)

Sage In All Fields said:


> someone's trying to make an anthropomorphized sonichu, I found this in the community section:
> "anime sonic pikachu":
> View attachment 2501501


So Todd Howard is secretly Sonichu?


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 7, 2021)

Continuing with the classic firearm personifications or characters who might use them.
First, we have an average blitz-enjoyer silhouetted by a burning Russian farm; then maybe a Colt-carrying law-enforcement officer or butterbar lieutenant, and lastly, a hard-eyed imperial-looking fellow who enjoys murking frogs.







Clovis said:


> Anyway, not sure about this one, looks nothing like my ex:-
> View attachment 2518599
> 
> And more crap...


Maybe that's what her inner-self image looks like?  How off it's it? More reptilian?

The skinwalking Megan Markle is hilarious.  I can see them both in that one.  How it makes subtle hints is really uncanny, and makes me feel kinda off, in a way that other AI renderings haven't been able to do yet.  Maybe it's because they're not 100% random/unique & realistic, are based on things & faces that we would recognize, and it's playing with our brain's tendency to pick up on patterns.


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 7, 2021)

This site is addictive, if only to see how the AI treats certain subjects.


Clovis said:


> Whatever dataset it was trained on presumably involved tags or metadata ganked from the Internet, so I imagine it swept up some cultural reference points along with that.


Quite. Many "Celebrity as a Disney princess" renderings are especially uncanny.

 



Adding descriptions of art style, underlying emotions of the subject and such... sometimes it nails it, sometimes it's miles off. Although I still don't get why the AI insists that Peter Griffin would look like John Goodman irl.

It'd be great if Artflow had some sort of function where images could receive updoots for especially good images. It might help the AI along a bit.

TIL Mario would look like Stalin IRL.



I'm not sure what early childhood trauma was inflicted upon Eric Cartman, but it'd explain why he acted out when he was a kid and why he looks like shit by the time he gets to his late 40s (and lost a lot of weight in the process).



Velma looks more chilled than playful, but the AI nailed the colour of her top.



I'll just leave this here.


----------



## R00T (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm scared that if I put the 00 instead of oo it would come out as some sort of weird futurepunk freak.


----------



## sasazuka (Sep 8, 2021)

Hello, I'm Artflow Troy McClure. You might remember me from such Artflow avatars as 20442 and 198533.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 8, 2021)

I've always wanted to know what she looks like.


I'm not sure why Artflow read this description and came up with David Bowie, but ok




Poor Rick looks like he's just given up, full stop.




I didn't know what to expect, but I can definitely see it.




You always become what you get cancelled over.


Edit: Community Creation. idk what's more fucked up... this image or the person that decided that "adorable girl farting" was a good idea.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 8, 2021)

Not bad.


----------



## tasty humane burger (Sep 8, 2021)

Love this site, I don't think I have any of my old ones but it was mostly juvenile shit like "gay hitler" and "aroused face" iirc. 


Did my username. Looks like a bit like Katniss from Hunger Games. 

Will try and think of something autistic enough to merit being posted on the Farms that hasn't been included up the thread.


----------



## Pickleman (Sep 8, 2021)

Looks like Clint Eastwood mixed with Pierce Brosnan, It actually scares me how chad this dude looks. SEMPER FI GAMERS


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 8, 2021)

Here we have a Chad Gulag zek vs. Virgin KZ kapo:



I was surprised at how different it made them look, aside from just expression; the gulag prisoner looks like a filthy Russian fresh from digging canal, and his work brigade got rewarded.



Got the 70's scruff down pat for the Jeep driver.  And in looking closer at all of the backgrounds & clothing, I definitely see hints of location/era & culture/nationality.

Also, this is the first time I've seen this message; is gypsy the verboten word, or Jew?


----------



## sasazuka (Sep 8, 2021)

CBS 11am weekday feels. Preferably Bob Barker era.



Cue "Splendido!", the "It's only furniture, nothing but furniture" prize disco music.



Spoiler: The Price Is Right - Splendido!


----------



## bifftango (Sep 8, 2021)

What does Mikey like?


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 8, 2021)

bifftango said:


> What does Mikey like?


The AI definitely read "It" as a Stephen King reference, looks like capitalization matters.


----------



## Chao Garden (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 9, 2021)

These only took 200 minutes each; possibly due to the large available sample size.  The AI is pretty based once you work out the word filters; the gypsy is hilariously accurate, and our snackbarian looks legit.


----------



## Ashenthorn (Sep 9, 2021)

This is really quite good:









I want my money back:


----------



## Exuvia (Sep 10, 2021)

Inspired by @Pocket Dragoon, I put in some old guns to see what it would come up with.



_Colt Woodsman_- the site read "woodsman" and gave me BJ Blazkowicz with a beard. Makes sense.



_Steyr-Mannlicher Model 1895_- a clean-cut soldier of the Austro-Hungarian Empire. He hasn't seen combat yet but has heard horror stories about poison gas and is concerned about what the future holds for him.



_Nagant Model 1895_- malnourished Russian conscript. Pretty straightforward.



_Mondragón Model 1908_- I see him as a Maderista during the Mexican Revolution. He's a landowner but isn't a stranger to working with his hands. I like that it gave him pockmarks, it adds a lot of character to the face.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 10, 2021)

This dusty geezer was cast for his part perfectly.  I wouldn't want to end up in his courtroom or find out I'm banging his daughter.  He might also be Kevin Spacey's great-great-grandpa.




Followed by a man who looks like the extra fingers haven't helped him any in life, besides being able to play with more range.




@Exuvia
I've been kicking around an idea ever since we found that site; run a poll, and then write a short-story(s) on the chosen favorites.  I think the best ones are unique & suggestive enough, that it'd be easy to flesh out their backstories.  Hell, we already kinda do bio blurbs anyways.


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Sep 10, 2021)

prolly shoulda made it singular...


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Sep 10, 2021)

Spoiler: Lolcattle

































And with sincere respect to @AnOminous


----------



## El Goblina (Sep 11, 2021)

Wondered about these two. Decent caricatures, TBH.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Here's the first of my "What weapon was used?" series.  I'd say they're plausible, combined with hints of emotion (or lack thereof).

Our top left individual caught her man with his beau at their isolated cabin; she wrapped the place in barbed wire as they slept, then set it on fire.  The screams weren't as satisfying as she'd hoped.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (Sep 11, 2021)

I can't wait to see what the AI thinks. Will edit with update.



*Update:*


I am very concerned about how the AI interprets my username as being flaming gay, while the "very gay" interpretation looks straight as an arrow. The "average Kiwi Farms user" almost looks like the average farmer, so maybe not inaccurate.


*Some others:*


This doesn't look at all like Tyler McVicker:


Even artflow thinks Byuu is glowing:


Steven, AKA Bardfinn being given too much credit:


I'll probably not do more.


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 11, 2021)

Frozen Fishsticks said:


> And with sincere respect to @AnOminous
> 
> View attachment 2526544


That's one of Artflow's biggest weaknesses. It seems to have John Goodman confused with a fat Mel Gibson in the same way it has Peter Griffin confused with John Goodman.

Speaking of Artflow being confused:





Artflow might not know who King Terry is, but it knows the pain of fighting glowies:


----------



## Haunted Gambler (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## CheeseCrackers (Sep 12, 2021)

oh...


----------



## John Waters Art Bong (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 13, 2021)

What kind of schizoid are you today?


----------



## Ashenthorn (Sep 13, 2021)

It gives blank results?


----------



## Doomguy246 (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm going to keep asking for nudes. See what happens.

Image Tax below


----------



## Doomguy246 (Sep 13, 2021)

Two more, I think the site is shite.

It cannae do what's requested!


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Sep 14, 2021)

Spoiler: stuff







i uh... don't think that's right



holy shit this looks like my friend


not exactly who i had in mind but he's cool


needs pinker hair but the faux-skin infection makeup is on point


----------



## zero-who (Sep 14, 2021)

Tested to see if it worked with anime characters.




Sakura's hair is a bit wonky, but the other two are spot-on for the most part. Interesting.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Dumbchan (Sep 14, 2021)

Yeah I dunno. The human cat one is kinda weird lookin.

I cant stop giggling at the Disney princess though.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Oct 25, 2021)

bet


----------



## PetuniaBlueOrchid (Nov 14, 2021)

HP lore anyone?
I got dreadful results with Lucius Malefoy and Bellatrix Lestrange.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Dec 1, 2021)

slight necro but these are surprisingly good results. sobble looks like a down syndrome ftm though


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Dec 5, 2021)

sorry for the doublepost but i got bored and found something interesting in the process. they won't let you do non-roman characters but when typing in romanized japanese the results actually weren't inaccurate.
example one: 'my life gradually became worthless' ("boku" is a young but masculine first-person pronoun so it's interesting that they made this a young man)


example two: same prompt, JP and EN versions
example three: "a goddess with blue eyes and white hair". notice how much it focuses on the blue



Spoiler: bonus


----------



## Fluoxetine Man (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## snailslime (Jan 30, 2022)

va va voom


----------

